
Dragging Emacs forward - jessaustin
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=5211
======
tshepang
My favorite quote (from a comment):

"Aaarrrrrgggghhh. Markdown sucks the anus of a syphilitic camel."

------
majkinetor
Great discussion about microsoft, powershell , c#... and emacs :)

